# Can you become pregnant with a girl.....



## Pearls18

If you have sex doggy style...sorry random question haha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I don't see why not?!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Yes lol.


----------



## Pearls18

I keep hearing that shallow positions are better for girls, I know it's all 50/50 but just wanted to hear of ppl getting pregnant with girls this way lol...


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I had been trying some things the month before I conceived. Which included positioning and no O'ing. 

In the end I had decided I wasn't ovulating and went about sex as normal. Still conceived a girl after having two boys lol.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Just realised that that's the position this LO was conceived in (bent over a toilet- oh the shame!) so if LO turns out to be a girl I'll update here :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Eleanor ace said:


> Just realised that that's the position this LO was conceived in (bent over a toilet- oh the shame!) so if LO turns out to be a girl I'll update here :)

:rofl: at toilet! Hope you get you :pink: bundle!


----------



## Eleanor ace

maybebaby3 said:


> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> Just realised that that's the position this LO was conceived in (bent over a toilet- oh the shame!) so if LO turns out to be a girl I'll update here :)
> 
> :rofl: at toilet! Hope you get you :pink: bundle!Click to expand...

:blush: Definitely not one to tell the kid! We were staying in a b&b, DS was in our room, as were about 20 bibles (I exaggerate but only just :haha:) and a picture of Jesus on the cross... if the bathroom hadn't been available LO wouldn't have been conceived as there was no way I could dtd in that room!


----------



## Tilliepink

That's how We conceived our DD.


----------



## Cetarari

This made me smile so much! We didn't have a toilet to hand but most of the time we were 'doggy' and lo is most def a girlie! We weren't expecting to concieve (consultant said no way naturally, but here she is !).


----------



## maybebaby3

Eleanor ace said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> Just realised that that's the position this LO was conceived in (bent over a toilet- oh the shame!) so if LO turns out to be a girl I'll update here :)
> 
> :rofl: at toilet! Hope you get you :pink: bundle!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Definitely not one to tell the kid! We were staying in a b&b, DS was in our room, as were about 20 bibles (I exaggerate but only just :haha:) and a picture of Jesus on the cross... if the bathroom hadn't been available LO wouldn't have been conceived as there was no way I could dtd in that room!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: no definitely a story to keep away from LO!


----------



## LolaLou

Eleanor ace said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> Just realised that that's the position this LO was conceived in (bent over a toilet- oh the shame!) so if LO turns out to be a girl I'll update here :)
> 
> :rofl: at toilet! Hope you get you :pink: bundle!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Definitely not one to tell the kid! We were staying in a b&b, DS was in our room, as were about 20 bibles (I exaggerate but only just :haha:) and a picture of Jesus on the cross... if the bathroom hadn't been available LO wouldn't have been conceived as there was no way I could dtd in that room!Click to expand...

:rofl: you girls are cracking me up!! Just to add info for OP, DD#2 was conceived in that position......in the bathtub. :haha: You DO have to get creative with other lo's around!


----------

